# Niece's Sexy Photo Shoot



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Niece's Sexy Photo Shoot
*Updated: 14:48, Saturday December 24, 2005

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0...484781,00.html

watch the video

http://www.sky.com/skynews/video/vid..._p5095,00.html

Osama bin Laden may be the world's most elusive man, but his niece is 
more than happy to be noticed.

Wafah Dufour, 26, has been photographed for a men's magazine in a 
series of seductive poses.

In the photo spread, she's seen reclining on satin sheets and posing 
naked in a bath full of bubbles.

The daughter of bin Laden's half-brother, Yeslam bin Ladin, grew up in 
the United States.

She is estranged from her father and took her mother's maiden name 
after the September 11 attacks when she received death threats.

She says she has nothing in common with the al Qaeda leader and 
simply wants to be accepted.

But Wafah has rejected her strict Muslim background and embraced 
Western ways.

The pictures, which appear in GQ's January edition, are likely to shock
her family in Saudi Arabia where women are required to wear a veil.

Wafah told the magazine: "My mom is always telling me that if I say 
something too drastic, I might get killed by a fundamentalist.

"My mom is freaking out every day that some crazy fundamentalist is 
going to say, 'How dare she say that?'"

Wafah, who has never met her uncle Osama, wants to become a 
singer.

Whoaaaa she doesnt have a beard lol


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

She grew up in the US? What's with the accent?

She is pretty, though.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I would bang her:kiss:


----------

